# Rough Quote



## Juice Box

Hi,

I'm 22 with 3 years no claims(at the time of taking out the policy) and am looking for a rough ballpark figure for Road Risk and PLI for the company I'm starting in November. It'll be a LTD offering mobile detailing and I'll just be using my own car to start with but planning on getting a van as well when funds allow. I live in Buckhurst Hill, Essex, IG9 seeing as I guess that affects price. I'll call you guys when I get the company actually set up for a proper quote but I'd just like to know roughly what I'm looking at to see if it's viable. 

Thanks in advance,

James


----------



## Shiny

Hi James

Sorry for the late reply, I had missed this post.

I can't really give an indication as there are far too many factors to take into account. need to give us a ring so we can take all your details and arrange a formal quotation, either on 0800 308 1408 or 01793 978051.

Unfortunately motor trade insurance for under 25s can prove quite expensive and potentially not cost effective, especially if working on higher value cars. As you are mobile, you may be able to elimate the need to move customer's cars by asking your customer to move their car and therefore avoid the expense.

Public Liability insurance is relatively cheap and not rated by age, so this shouldn't cause any issues. If you can avoid motor trade insurance, then you will still need to insure your van under a commercial vehicle policy, which will be a fraction of the cost of a motor trade policy, although sadly still quite expensive.

As mentioned though, give us a ring and we can look into your options and costs in more detail.


----------

